# Bootsteppich gesucht !



## schumi1981 (2. November 2008)

Moin zusammen !

Bin jetzt schon seid nen paar Tagen auf der Suche nach nem passenden Teppich oder ähnlichem für mein Boot aber so richtig überzeugen konnte mich bisher keines der gesehenen Angebote im Netz. Entweder viel zu teuer (60 € m²) oder nicht sonderlich robust. Habt ihr vielleicht nen paar Tips für mich was man da so nehmen kann ? Hab auch schon dran gedacht vielleicht mal zum Hammer zu fahren und dort mal in Richtung Feuchtraumteppiche was zu suchen. Wäre das ne Alternative ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Moin,
was für ein Boot hast du denn. Ein kleines offenes Angelboot oder was größeres?
Ich habe in meiner Aluladde (offenes Aluboot) Kunstrasen liegen. Der kann nass werden, wird dadurch nicht schwer und den kann man auch gut nach dem Angeln abspritzen oder anders reinigen.


----------



## schumi1981 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Moin Jörg,

ist nur nen kleines offenes Boot. Die Bodenfläche für den Belag wär nur 2x1m. Kunstrasen hört sich gut an, aber hat der nicht ne recht rauhe Oberfläche ? Wie siehts denn da aus wenn sich mal Wobbler und Co. drin verfangen ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Das kann schon passieren das sich der Blinker oder Pilker drin verfitzt aber das lässt sich lösen. Mein Kumpel hat auch Kunstrasen. Der legt ihn verkehrt herum ins Boot. Mit den Noppen nach oben da kann sich dann nichts verfitzen.
Ich bin mit der Lösung jedenfalls zufrieden.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

kunstrasen ist was feines, aber we wäre es denn mit PVC??? da verfangen sich haken nur drin, wenn man die mit wucht da reinhaut und saubermachen lässt er sich auch super


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Hallöchen!#h

Laßt bloß den Sch... mit dem PVC! Lebensgefährlich!#d
Wasser oder Köderpaste und die schönste Rutschbahn haste!
Das Zeug lag auch beim Kauf meines 6,3m Angelkajütbootes in der Plicht, hab es sofort rausgeschmissen. Der erste Hecht auf dem Boden hat mit seinem Schleim für ein lustiges Allerlei von meinem Vater und mir verursacht.:q Wenn schon Teppich, dann Kunstrasen oder den Spezialteppich für Lund oder Rangerboote. #6

Gruß und Petri Heil
Walleyehunter 69


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Diesen Spezialteppich (Dränageteppich) hab ich auch drin. 

Der Kunstrasen hat in meinem alten Boot aber auch gute Dienste geleistet. Und ich
vermute er tut dieses auch heute noch. War ein 0815 Instantteil von Tante L.

Den Schleim (wie auf dem Bild) konnte man ohne Probleme mit 
etwas Frosch und nem Schrubber entfernen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Den PVC-Belag finden die Ratten und Schermäuse auch gut  :e. Hab meinen eine Saison drin und ringsherum am Rand sind riesige Löcher rausgenagt . Es passiert beim Stippen immer wieder mal , daß etwas Anfutter danebenkrümelt und nicht gleich in den Löchern entdeckt wird - das lockt sie erst mal an . Uwe


----------



## Nordlicht (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Wenn du dich für Kunstrasen entscheiden solltest, nimm den mit den grossen Noppen drunter.
Wenn er mal nass wird (was ja auf`m boot mal vorkommen soll) trocknet es wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Hallöchen!

Ja Kunstrasenteppich mit Drainage ist, wenn man keinen aufwändigen Holzboden einbauen will die beste Lösung. Ich arbeite in einem Baumarkt und kenne die Thematik.

Mittlerweile kann man diesen Teppich auch in Blau oder braun bekommen, wenn einen das Grün stört.#6

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

"Mittlerweile kann man diesen Teppich auch in Blau oder braun bekommen, wenn einen das Grün stört.#6"

..........das seh ich genauso, hab mir dies Jahr auch braunen Filz mit Noppen gekauft und ich sag euch ist top - trocknet Super ab, wenn er wirklich mal mistig oder schleimig läst er sich super mitnem Gartenschlauch abspritzen, Haken können sich verfangen lassen sich aber super lösen und der Preis von 4 Euro aufen qm ist ja wohl super:m.


----------



## schumi1981 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Moin Leute !

Hab es gestern endlich geschafft in den Baumarkt zu kommen und hab auch gleich zugeschlagen |supergri Kunstrasen mit Noppen für 3,19 € pro m² ! Da war ich mit schlappen 9,00 € für meine Fläche dabei  Besten dank nochmal für eure Ratschläge ! Ihr habt mir echt ne Menge Geld und wahrscheinlich auch Ärger erspart :vik:

MfG


----------



## bodenseepeter (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bootsteppich gesucht !*

Habe selber am WE meinen Kunstrasen aus dem Boot gereinigt. Der sah aus wie Schwein, ist aber einfach mit Spüli und Schlauch zu putzen gewesen. Wirklich IDEAL!


----------

